# Grouper in Choctawhatchee Bay



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been reading some of the posts on the "Grouper in the I.C. thread". Over the years I have caught a few grouper near destin bridge and near the jetties. Most of the Grouper were a suprise since I was not targeting them. Does anyone target Grouper further into the Bay near Mid bay bridge or even farther east. I have been thinking of trying it one day after some flats fishing later this week. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

i've caught them off mid bay bridge, deep dropping for redfish.theres some nice ones off the bridge pilings.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I know a few people that have spear fished for them around the Midbay bridge. In two days they killed 5, biggest one was 26". They saw a lot more that the couldn't get a shot at. I tried fishing for them before, but all the fish they said they saw were laying parallel with the pilings about 1/2 way down to the bottom. They didn't see any on the bottom.


----------

